# Pilot Light Will Not Stay On



## randy moore II (Nov 16, 2006)

I recently light my pilot light on my furnace and had difficulty getting it to light. So, I replaced the thermocouple and this helped. But now, when the furnace cycles off, it blows out the pilot light. I can go back and light the pilot and its good for one cycle then gets blown out. I'm not sure how to proceed. Any ideas?


----------



## CraigFL (Nov 16, 2006)

Check to be sure somthing like corrosion isn't plugging up the pilot hole...


----------



## Aceinstaller (Nov 17, 2006)

clean pilot assembly:

1 turn off gas valve and remove pilot tube from pilot assembly(you might have to remove assembly from the furnace to make this easier)

2 there will be a pilot orifice in the pilot that you will find after removing the pilot tube.

3 use compressed air to clean any debris from orifice and the pilot itself.(DO NOT STICK FOREIGN OBJECTS INTO ORIFICE TO CLEAN, IT WILL DAMAGE IT)

4 reassemble and relight pilot and cycle furnace

if the problem continues call a certified service tech.  there are a few other reasons that pilots will blow out after a cycle including: gas valve, cracked heat exchanger, insufficient combustion air and so on.


----------

